# capturing NEON lighting with strobe lighting..? help



## autpaxautbellum (Aug 2, 2008)

How do you capture neon lighting well with strobe lights. since the strobes diffuse the neon lights it doesn't pop.and look good.

So would i have to use hot lights to get the neon lighting. 

heres the scenario:

a group of people being somewhat backlit by neon lighting and lights from inside of a tattoo shop. 
its dark....around 9:00 pm. 
should i use strobes or hot lights? 

or..something else? 

Hope to get some feedback before monday 
!
Thank You!


----------



## tempra (Aug 2, 2008)

expose for the neons, tell everyone to keep still and fire the flash at the end


----------



## shorty6049 (Aug 2, 2008)

maybe use a colored gel over the flash to add to the color of the neons?


----------

